# موقع دليل شركات الطاقات المتجددة



## engr.amin (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع التالي ممتاز جدا به معلومات وفيديوهات 
واسماء شركات اوروبية

http://www.europages.ma/dalil-alcharikat/did-ener03/hc-03507F/nataej.html


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك....................


----------



## الساحر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engr.amin (19 سبتمبر 2009)

muhrad قال:


> Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort
> 
> Jazak Allah khair


 welcome dear muhrad..barak allh feek


----------



## engr.amin (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> تسلم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب وبارك الله فيك


 

الله يسلمك وعيدكم سعيد...........


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> الموقع التالي ممتاز جدا به معلومات وفيديوهات
> واسماء شركات اوروبية
> 
> http://www.europages.ma/dalil-alcharikat/did-ener03/hc-03507f/nataej.html


 

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..​


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


 عفووووووووووووووو اخي العزيز


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## engr.amin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

monsif2003 قال:


> وشكراً على الموقع..كل عام وأنت بخير..


 

العفو.......... وعيدك وايامك سعيدة


----------



## tarek2004_7 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u for this information


----------



## engr.amin (13 أكتوبر 2009)

tarek2004_7 قال:


> thank u for this information


 

عفوا جزيلا...................................


----------



## eng.m.a (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ............


----------



## engr.amin (6 نوفمبر 2009)

eng.m.a قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ............


 العفووشكرا مروررررررررررررررررررك


----------

